
Craig Wright Who Claims to Be Bitcoin Inventor Registers Copyright for Its Code - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-21/bitcoin-s-supposed-inventor-says-he-won-copyright-registration
======
pwg
Note this, important, quote from the article:

“The Copyright Office, they typically don’t scrutinize if he is a true author,
it’s more of an administrative process," said Michael Cohen, an intellectual
property lawyer in Beverly Hills whose clients include corporations and
entrepreneurs. “They typically grant it if it meets the minimal requirements.”

------
pseudolus
The registration is available on the Library of Congress website [0].

[0] [https://cocatalog.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/Pwebrecon.cgi?v1=1&ti=1,1&...](https://cocatalog.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/Pwebrecon.cgi?v1=1&ti=1,1&Search%5FArg=wright%2C%20craig&Search%5FCode=NALL&CNT=25&REC=0&RD=0&RC=0&PID=5KnODdnFwT4iEYzw9JjqF1mcciN&SEQ=20190521171219&SID=1)

------
sarcasmatwork
Duplicate

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970108)

------
just_myles
That should have been the first thing he did. Hindsight.

